# Fasting for hydrogen breath test tomorrow



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

My instruction sheet says to fast for 12 hours before the test tomorrow. The test is at 8 am so I am to stop at 8 pm tonight.Does anyone know if it is ok to drink water during this time?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

According to this link below you can have water up until 8 hours before the test.http://www.clevelandclinic.org/health/heal...=12360&src=newsHope it goes well for you.BQ


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response. I have been dying for a drink of water.Figures huh, when you think you can't have something, makes you want it even more!


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you get the results yet?


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

No results yet...Probably negative, like every other test but I have to try everything.No stone unturned!


----------

